# Duyuru > Gündem >  Mehmetçik düşmanı denize polis de işçiyi havuza döktü

## bozok

*Gaddarlık politikası*


*Can Ataklı* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*19.12.2009*




Sayın İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay; önceki gün Ankara’da Tekel işçilerine ve yanlarındaki milletvekillerine yapılanları herhalde anında haber aldınız ve daha sonra da ekranlardan izlediniz.

Lütfen elinizi vicdanınıza koyun ve düşünün; bu kadar gaddar olmak devlet adamlığı ile bağdaşıyor mu?

Sayın Bakan, ne yazık ki son günlerde içinde olduğunuz hükümetin çeşitli bakanlıklarının yaptığı benzer gaddarlıklara çokça tanık oluyoruz. Eczacılar haklarının kaybolduğunu ileri sürerek bir günlük eylem yapıyor, ardından eczacılar cezalandırılıyor. İşleri ellerinden gitme tehlikesi olan itfaiyeciler protesto gösterisi yapıyor, üzerlerine su sıkılıyor. Demiryolu işçileri haklarını arıyor, işçilere 5 yıl hapis istemiyle dava açılıyor.

Anlaşıldığı kadarıyla bu bir tür *“devletin gücünü gösterme”* politikası. Ama devlet, gücünü gaddarca davranarak mı göstermeli?

Sayın Bakan, Ankara’daki Tekel işçilerinin üzerine acımasızca su sıkıldı. Hepsi iç çamaşırlarına kadar sırılsıklam oldu. Oysa bu işçiler Türkiye’nin en uzak bölgelerinden geldiler. üç gündür sıcak bir çorba içmeden, bir yatağa yatmadan, yıkanamadan, giysilerini değiştiremeden hak arama eylemi yapıyor.

O polislerin sırılsıklam ettiği, havuza döktüğü halde su sıkmaya devam ettiği işçilerin kalacağı yer, değişecekleri elbiseleri ya da çamaşırları yok.

Büyük ihtimalle çoğu bir iki gün içinde hastalanıp yatağa düşecek. Vicdanınız bunu kaldırabiliyor mu?

Elbette yasaların çiğnenmesine kimse hoşgörü ile bakamaz. Ama o işçiler orada yasaları çiğnemek için toplanmadılar. İşleri gidiyor ellerinden. Söylemesinler mi bunu?

Milletvekillerine gelince; bir polis müdürü uyarıyordu megafonla *“Sayın milletvekilleri bu size son uyarımızdır”* diye. Türkiye gibi dokunulmazlıkların hayli katı olduğu bir ülkede, bir polis müdürü eğer sizden emir ve talimat almamışsa bir milletvekilinin üzerine su, yüzüne gaz sıkabilir mi?

*Eğer “yapabilir” diyorsanız bu devletin içeriden işgal edildiğinin de itirafıdır.* Peki Sayın Bakan, bir milletvekiline gaz sıktırma emrini nasıl verebildiniz?

Bundan cesaret alanların çeşitli yerlerde milletvekillerini itip kakmaya başlamaları halinde ne yapacaksınız?

Son olarak Sayın Bakan; Ankara Emniyeti’nin zeytinyağı gibi üste çıkıp milletvekilleri hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunması da işin ne kadar komik hale geldiğini gösteriyor.

*Mehmetçik düşmanı denize dökmüştü, polis işçiyi havuza döktü.*


...

----------

